# Maybe Sears should go back into house sales



## cda (Mar 23, 2017)

http://www.searshomes.org/index.php/tag/sears-craftsman-houses/


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2017)

I helped my brother with a remodel of his 1 car garage to a bedroom, attached by a breezway, about 10 years ago. It was a Sears kit, had numbers stamped on every single framing member. Pretty cool.


----------



## conarb (Mar 23, 2017)

I remember when Sears sold the Ercoupe airplane after WWII, in their Oakland store they had one suspended over shopping in the lower level.  Not much of an airplane as far as pilots were concerned since there were no rudder pedals, they  interconnected the rudders with the ailerons so you could steer the plane like you steered a car. Back in those days there were lots of hopes and dreams in America, we actually believed that everyone would own and fly his own airplane, the ads showed women in hats and heels flying off to go shopping, their ads said if 'you can drive a car you can fly an airplane'.  











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ERCO_Ercoupe#/media/File:1946_Ercoupe_Advertisement_in_Skyways.jpg


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

conarb said:


> I remember when Sears sold the Ercoupe airplane after WWII, in their Oakland store they had one suspended over shopping in the lower level.  Not much of an airplane as far as pilots were concerned since there were no rudder pedals, they  interconnected the rudders with the ailerons so you could steer the plane like you steered a car. Back in those days there were lots of hopes and dreams in America, we actually believed that everyone would own and fly his own airplane, the ads showed women in hats and heels flying off to go shopping, their ads said if 'you can drive a car you can fly an airplane'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What was the price?


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

But the blockbuster sales came when production resumed after the war in 1946; that’s the year ERCO delivered 4,311 Ercoupes. These were the model 415-C, which had a max takeoff weight of 1,260 pounds and 75-horsepower Continental C-75 engines. Price new: $2,665. Ercoupes were everywhere back then. Macy’s department stores even had them on display. 



https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2015/august/pilot/f_ercoupe


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2017)

That's pretty damn cool.........


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 24, 2017)

I remember Sears sold the Allstate in the early 50s, but I didn't know they also sold Ercoupes (I was only 1 at the time).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allstate_(automobile)


----------

